# 8 inches D to D on a saddle. Size?



## fruity (6 January 2012)

Have been offered a perfect saddle for my pony but owner only knows that it is 8 inches d to d and unsure of proper width,what size would you say it is roughly? need a med to wide,pref wide tbh. Don't have time to measure pony up etc as saddle going cheap for mega quick sale and others want it so might take a risk and buy it! Thanks in advance!


----------



## flying solo (6 January 2012)

The d's are in different places on different saddles x


----------



## scrunchie (6 January 2012)

flying solo said:



			The d's are in different places on different saddles x
		
Click to expand...

^ This is what I was told when I asked.

Not only that but different manufactorers size saddles differently - one maker's medium is another maker's wide etc. 

So there's no guarantee until you try it on the actual horse.


----------



## flying solo (6 January 2012)

Can't you buy it if doesn't fit sell it on again if other people are interested? I've just bought a saddle on eBay and this is what I will have to do x


----------



## fruity (6 January 2012)

Doh i am so blonde,i did actually know that (d's in different places) but got so excited at the prospect of a good saddle with right seat size at a great price  might take a risk,could always sell it on! Thanks anyway guys


----------



## fruity (6 January 2012)

flying solo said:



			Can't you buy it if doesn't fit sell it on again if other people are interested? I've just bought a saddle on eBay and this is what I will have to do x
		
Click to expand...

Think i'm going to do exactly this!


----------



## Ladylina83 (6 January 2012)

That's what I would do , fyi my medium wide is 8.5 inches between the d' s


----------



## cremedemonthe (6 January 2012)

As others have said, the measurement between dee rings or fall down staples has absolutely no bearing on the width of the saddle as the head of the tree can vary so much from saddle to saddle !
Don't know why or where this myth started.
Don't rush things, get a Saddler or a Saddle fitter out to fit it for you properly or it could be false economy if you buy it and have to sell it on, you may lose money on it.


----------

